# Advice on Irun to Alcossebre



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We are traveling down in March to Alcossebre and because of the recent concerns about towing a car near Barcelona have decided to look for an alternative route.

Can anybody think of any problems we would encounter if we went from Irun on the N-121-A to Pamplona and then other main roads avoiding the motorways via Zaragoza and onwards to our destination.

We would prefer to stay overnight before Zaragoza but are unable to find any aires - is there any advice on where we could stop. 

We are traveling in a tag axle 8.5m motorhome towing a Smart car.

Many thanks

Jan


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

The classic place to stop on this road is at Olite. However, the campsite is run-down, expensive and, last time we were there, the shower block hadn't been cleaned for days. It only has its position going for it. Otherwise there are sites open all year north of Zaragoza but that entails a detour. Our preferred plan is to overnight just in France - the aire at Biarritz or Capbreton - and then stop just north of Valencia at a site at Navajas. It is quite a long hike but the roads are excellent now - dual carriageway or motorway standard virtually all the way.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Andy

Jan


----------

